# Let's talk long term storage breakfasts!



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

OK, so for food in mylar bags, I've got the rice, beans, dehydrated vegetables and dehydrated fruits. In pressure canned mason jars I've got chicken, beef, pork, sausages, fish, etc.

I'm now looking towards breakfast foods that will last for a number of years (say between 3-5 minimum) in mylar bags. Something that I can portion to 1 week supply for 2 people, sealed up for freshness in mylar bags with oxygen absorbers.

I know oatmeal, if bought and immediately sealed in this fashion, will last a long time. I don't know that exact time limit though. 

I also know people are dehydrating eggs as well. I'm looking towards canned bacon.

What else do you recommend for breakfasts? I'll get tired of oatmeal pretty quick if I'm looking at it every day for a year. (My goal is a year's worth of meals stored up.)

Suggestions folks?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Flour
sugar
baking soda
vinegar
powdered milk
powdered eggs

All for making pancakes or biscuits.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I have 1) biscuit mix and canned gravy 2) cereals 3) oatmeal 4) pancake mix and 100% maple syrup 5) fresh eggs from my chickens. I figure 5 kinds of breakfast is plenty.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

One thing you can do is walk down the breakfast Isle at your local grocery stores. Most of the hot cereals can be vacuum sealed and stored for long term.

Cream of Wheat
Cream of Rice
Grits
Rice
Cracked Wheat


Sweet cornbread can be dehydrated, run through the food processor then be cooked into an excellent morning cereal, rice can be eaten with milk and sugar, cornmeal can even be boiled into "Mush", it is very good and can even be fried and eaten with gravies or sauces(Polenta). Granola is easy to make or store bought can be stored long term, just get the kinds without nuts added(they can go rancid) and Rasins can be a plus in hot cereals and store well also.

Powdered whole and skim milk are pluses, butter is easy to can also. Coffee creamer can be added to hot cereals and "Canned Cream(Nestle)" is available in 7 ounce cans. Frozen fruit juice concentrate can be home canned and will last for years, orange juice tends to darken but when "made up" tastes like the caned "ready to drink" brands found on store shelves.

Their is no reason to to get bored at breakfast time, pretty much anything you can find in a grocery store can be stored in one way or another or made on demand when needed.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

doesnt rice have a 30 year storage life? keep the rodents and other undesirables out of it, and you've at least got calories if not protein to consume.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Any of your canned sausages will go well for breakfast.

All I've got stored is oatmeal, items to makes biscuits (flour, shortening, dry mil) jams and jellies, just add water pancake mixes, syrups.

Hopefully I'll be able to make loaf of bread daily.....

The family aren't big breakfast eaters, so I don't really prep what we won't eat now....

Oh I had thought about homemade granola and vacuum seal....


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned cured ham, or worst case... SPAM :eyebulge:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> I can't believe nobody has mentioned cured ham, or worst case... SPAM :eyebulge:


I took down one of my hams when Gypsysue and MMM came for a visit, Good Stuff!

I've gotta do some more of those.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I prolly have 50 lbs of oatmeal, sealed in mylar. Also dehydrated eggs; dehydrated shredded taters, canned diced taters, & dehydrated onions (for hash browns). Let's see...the big 5 lb boxes of Aunt Jemima (which I should probably re-package), & gallons of syrup. Wheat/flour for toast or french toast. If you had Bisquick, butter, sugar, & cinnamon, you could whip up some cinnamon rolls. :droolie:

Breakfast is BIG in our house.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a new understanding on breakfast. I watched some travel documentaries and it seems like a lot of places use the left over rice, milk, bread, for breakfast. 

I'm going to try over cooking and leaving some stuff out and see how it hold up till morning. 

It should save me some space in my preps, but time also in getting the day started.


----------



## mp5girl (Oct 24, 2012)

Surprised no one said this but granola and dry cereals!! Pair those with your dehydrated fruits and milk product of choice and there ya go! That's a while isle of options right there! I recommend Cheerios.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

This is just kind of thinking out loud, but I wonder if after TSHTF breakfast shouldn't be the highest calorie and largest meal of the day due to needing energy for working all day long. I figure the lowest calorie meal could be at supper since more than likely you'll be going to bed with the sun, or close to it anyway. 
How well does Bisquick and/or other pancake mix store in mylar? I wondered if the combination of the ingredients shortens shelf life as opposed to straight cornmeal.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

TechAdmin said:


> I have a new understanding on breakfast. I watched some travel documentaries and it seems like a lot of places use the left over rice, milk, bread, for breakfast.
> 
> I'm going to try over cooking and leaving some stuff out and see how it hold up till morning.
> 
> It should save me some space in my preps, but time also in getting the day started.


Until I was a teenager I never knew rice was anything but breakfast food. My family would cook it into a soupy gruel and we would put butter and sugar on it.

When my 3 DD's came about, we would take left over rice and put milk and sugar on it for breakfast food.

Recently we started making Sweet Rice Milk and we pour that over left over rice for breakfast.



mp5girl said:


> Surprised no one said this but granola and dry cereals!


Granola is good but since "Nuts" can go rancid so the brands without them will store better.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lazydaisy67 said:


> This is just kind of thinking out loud, but I wonder if after TSHTF breakfast shouldn't be the highest calorie and largest meal of the day due to needing energy for working all day long. I figure the lowest calorie meal could be at supper since more than likely you'll be going to bed with the sun, or close to it anyway.
> How well does Bisquick and/or other pancake mix store in mylar? I wondered if the combination of the ingredients shortens shelf life as opposed to straight cornmeal.


You're going to want more MEAT (or dense protein) in the winter, since it is digested in the stomach, the heat generated from acid/enzyme action will keep you warmer even though your metabolism is lowered.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I took down one of my hams when Gypsysue and MMM came for a visit, Good Stuff!
> 
> I've gotta do some more of those.


it was a ham you canned?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

neldarez said:


> it was a ham you canned?


No Ms Nelda, I dont can much ham, I have started curing and drying(Country Hams) them and although I had never done it before, it seems to be a fairly straight forward process. I will find out how good a job I did as time goes by, if they store well then I will consider it a success.

I cut off enough slices for breakfast and let them soak in fresh water overnight and in the morning they were almost salt free and tasted pretty good when fried. Ham and Eggs, good breakfast.

That is, home cured ham and home powdered eggs!


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Davarm said:


> No Ms Nelda, I dont can much ham, I have started curing and drying(Country Hams) them and although I had never done it before, it seems to be a fairly straight forward process. I will find out how good a job I did as time goes by, if they store well then I will consider it a success.
> 
> I cut off enough slices for breakfast and let them soak in fresh water overnight and in the morning they were almost salt free and tasted pretty good when fried. Ham and Eggs, good breakfast.
> 
> That is, home cured ham and home powdered eggs!


do you reconstitute your eggs, 1 tbs. powder to 2 tbs. water?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

neldarez said:


> do you reconstitute your eggs, 1 tbs. powder to 2 tbs. water?


When I first started dehydrating eggs, I would do a before/after weight to see how much water would be needed to reconstitute them. The amount varied with the size of the egg I dried, I settled on a 3:1, that seemed to be the average.

If I am going to be baking with the eggs, I dont usually reconstitute them. When cooking them for breakfast, I usually mix them with the water and put them in the fridge overnight then give them a good shake in he morning before I cook them.

I think it was "JackDanielGarrett" that suggested pouring the egg into a ziplock bag then putting it into boiling water(to cook). We did that at the Meet-Up and it worked great with the powdered eggs, no dishes to wash either.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I have dry cereal like Cheerios, Honey Nut Cheerios, and Corn Pops. Corn Pops can be eaten out of the box as junk food too.

I also have a lot of blueberry oatmeal. I like that a lot. I eat it every day.


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

Maplene maple extract is a very good thing--just mix with sugar and water and bring to a boil--much less storage space than syrup. Could always thicken it with a tiny bit of cornstarch.

When I was a kid, my mom would simmer rice (cooked or raw) in milk, brown sugar, cinnamon and a drop or two of vanilla and sometimes raisins for a nice hot rice pudding breakfast. Great way to use up leftover cooked rice, too.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

We used to put strawberry syrup over our rice as kids.

I mix the leftover rice with egg and some kind of meat into a patty and then cook that for breakfast. Left over chicken, sausage and bacon work really well.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We like pancakes with peanut butter & syrup. Syrup keeps practically forever. I don't think muffins have been mentioned yet, easy to fix ahead, portable, & a good snack later. You can make breakfast casseroles or omlets (we store real bacon bits for this purpose). Breakfast doesn't have to be traditional breakfast foods either. Leftover pizza is the breakfast of choice for my teenagers.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> Breakfast doesn't have to be traditional breakfast foods either. Leftover pizza is the breakfast of choice for my teenagers.


One of my favorite breakfasts is soup. I not really one for the traditional beakfast foods.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I like sandwiched for breakfast so I'm right there with you. I don't care for anything sweet in the morning. Grits and bacon is about as good as it comes.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

my food plan calls for me to make a little extra in the evening to utilize for breakfast. Omelets will take almost anything in them, ditto frittatas, quiches, stratas, and if all else fails, crepes. Breakfast does not have to be all cereals; my late husband loved huevos rancheros, especially the beans!! During the 1930s i have recipes that even showed leftovers creamed or with gravy served over pancakes. Who says you can't play with your food? 
I prep for SOS (for my prior military prep partner who loves the stuff), omelets with hash browns, fried rice (using those leftovers again), scramble skillets (a la Dennies), cheese and leftovers strata, etc. Soups are excellent breakfast fare - quick to eat and warming on cold days. My farming forbears even ate leftover pie for breakfast (they loved their sweets!) with coffee, and my grandmother made some butt-kicking pasties, also great with coffee. So experiment with your storage foods, and you might get some very interesting breakfasts!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

kappydell said:


> During the 1930s i have recipes that even showed leftovers creamed or with gravy served over pancakes.


:2thumb::2thumb:
Gonna have to try that!


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm looking for a bulk source for quinoa. It can be stored for several years, is the only vegetable source of protein recognized as complete with all the essential amino acids needed for growth and development.

We like quinoa, cooked with dried fruit, as breakfast, fruit salad or dessert or cooked with vegetables and herbs, in broth or stock, as a savory side dish.

It will be impossible to replace it once all has been eaten but I'll enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

AuroraHawk said:


> I'm looking for a bulk source for quinoa. It can be stored for several years, is the only vegetable source of protein recognized as complete with all the essential amino acids needed for growth and development.
> 
> We like quinoa, cooked with dried fruit, as breakfast, fruit salad or dessert or cooked with vegetables and herbs, in broth or stock, as a savory side dish.
> 
> It will be impossible to replace it once all has been eaten but I'll enjoy it while it lasts.


Learn how to grow and kill your own. That's what I would do. You may not get a lot depending on your property size, but even a little each year would be helpful.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Quinoa grows at high altitudes; between 7000 and 13,000 feet, in cooler areas (temperatures lower than 90 degrees). I don't think that I will be homesteading that far north or that far up a mountain side. From what I have read, it can be grown in Washington and Oregon but I'm a long way from either of those states. I wonder if it can be grown in Alaska...


----------



## thoughtsofTHAtmom (Apr 21, 2011)

Shelf Reliance offers Quinoa in bulk. As a bonus, it's already pre-packaged for long-term storage in either pantry-size cans, #10 cans, or buckets; whichever you'd prefer.

Full disclosure: I'm a consultant for them, but don't provide links that give me credit without being asked. Just genuinely offering help. That being said, for the best pricing from Shelf Reliance, you SHOULD buy from a consultant (even if not me). That's the only way to get the lowest prices they offer.



AuroraHawk said:


> I'm looking for a bulk source for quinoa. It can be stored for several years, is the only vegetable source of protein recognized as complete with all the essential amino acids needed for growth and development.
> 
> We like quinoa, cooked with dried fruit, as breakfast, fruit salad or dessert or cooked with vegetables and herbs, in broth or stock, as a savory side dish.
> 
> It will be impossible to replace it once all has been eaten but I'll enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

thoughtsofTHAtmom said:


> Shelf Reliance offers Quinoa in bulk. As a bonus, it's already pre-packaged for long-term storage in either pantry-size cans, #10 cans, or buckets; whichever you'd prefer.
> 
> Full disclosure: I'm a consultant for them, but don't provide links that give me credit without being asked. Just genuinely offering help. That being said, for the best pricing from Shelf Reliance, you SHOULD buy from a consultant (even if not me). That's the only way to get the lowest prices they offer.


Thank you!

Do you sell wheat berries too? They take forever to cook but are so yummy with dried fruit and/or nuts for breakfast. I need to dig out my wheat berry recipes. I know I have them somewhere in the boxes of books shipped down from Alaska.

I have one more question, about the quinoa: is the saponin rinsed off or abraded off? There is a loss of nutrients in the quinoa that has been abraded to remove the saponin. BUT if that is the only way to make bulk purchases, I will manage.


----------



## thoughtsofTHAtmom (Apr 21, 2011)

You bet!

We do sell both hard white and hard red wheat berries. The advantage to the Shelf Reliance wheat is that it's GMO-free and is pre-packaged for you (again, in a pantry can, #10 can, or a bucket).

However, if you're just looking for the best price on hard white wheat and don't mind doing the work to can or bucket it yourself, then the LDS Cannery is the way to go. They're cheaper than Shelf Reliance. (I'm not Mormon, I just buy my hard white wheat & potato flakes from the cannery. They only sell the hard white there, though...not the hard red.)

As a side note on cooking the wheat: If you soak it overnight, then it will be much faster to cook in the morning. Soaking also makes the wheat more easily digested by your body.

I needed to go to Shelf Reliance for an answer on the Quinoa. They had to go to the supplier. Here's the answer directly from them: _"In regards to your question of the saponin on the Quinoa: Quinoa is fully processed to remove the bitter saponin coating that naturally encases the cylindrical seed. This process involves both mechanical abrasion and a thorough washing with a rapid dry and heat stabilization process creating a ready to use product for the customer."_ So...it looks like they do use abrasion in addition to rinsing to remove the saponin.



AuroraHawk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Do you sell wheat berries too? They take forever to cook but are so yummy with dried fruit and/or nuts for breakfast. I need to dig out my wheat berry recipes. I know I have them somewhere in the boxes of books shipped down from Alaska.
> 
> I have one more question, about the quinoa: is the saponin rinsed off or abraded off? There is a loss of nutrients in the quinoa that has been abraded to remove the saponin. BUT if that is the only way to make bulk purchases, I will manage.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

*Quinoa and wheat berries for breakfast...*



thoughtsofTHAtmom said:


> You bet!
> 
> We do sell both hard white and hard red wheat berries. The advantage to the Shelf Reliance wheat is that it's GMO-free and is pre-packaged for you (again, in a pantry can, #10 can, or a bucket).
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. I don't know whether I was using white or red wheat berries. I was, and am, on a very tight budget (fighting with SSD for the disability I earned during the 30 years I paid SS taxes) and received the wheat berries from the food bank. I'll call my sister and ask her to check the packages I gave to her when I moved to OK. She should be able to tell me.

I can see I need to start a list of what I can process at home and what I'll have to purchase for my pantry. I've been thinking of ways to dehydrate and can potatoes and didn't even think about potato flakes.

Thanks again!


----------

